# All members please read!!!



## plantman (Aug 23, 2012)

:wink::wink: I have noticed that many members of the IAP when answering threads or adding comments, do it in a single word or sentence. For instance, if someone shows their pen and the comment is "nice", do we take this as not the "best" or "not good", just nice? I am sure that any of you who have read my comments or tips, say what a long winded old fart. This is probably true, because my wife tells me this all the time! I know these replys are sent with the best intensions. I have only seen one realy bad post so far, and I think it was written without much thought as to what other people can afford and what some of us started out with for equipment. My point is this!! If you are going to take the time to send a reply, take a minute longer to say what you did or did not like about somebodys work or idea. Please tell the person, "I liked the color, the casting, the fit, the style, the innovative idea", whatever you saw that drew you to this object enough to send a comment about it. Or, On the other hand, what you did not care for. "nice",  or any other short comment, although well ment, is not telling the maker what direction he or she should be going in. It isn't going to cost you any more to say 20 words as is to say 2! The only thing is a little more of your time, and if your sitting in front of your PC, you have time on your hands. Thats my plea for the night. Thank you all!!   Jim S


----------



## hewunch (Aug 23, 2012)

Ok :biggrin:


----------



## edstreet (Aug 23, 2012)

TLDR, cool! <- humor!


----------



## plantman (Aug 23, 2012)

hewunch said:


> Ok :biggrin:


 
 Classic example!!! This is not a bible class, it's a pen turners association. Did you agree with what I suggested or not? You forgot to mention that. Looks to me like a ploy to get your web site seen. Smart answers like this are just a waste of time for this website. Take your freedom of speach somewhere else, or make some productive comments. The point was to get away from one word answers!!! If I misunderstood your answer disreguard the above. Jim S


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Aug 23, 2012)

I know you have good intentions with the original post. You have valid points to help in growing our pen turning success. Many times though the same things are said over and over again, and some want to make a simple good comment in order not to be redundant. 

And as for Hans, you have to take him like you take some of us others... with a chuckle and nod. No need to get upset when comments like his also bring a smile to many faces including mine.


----------



## plantman (Aug 23, 2012)

edstreet said:


> TLDR, cool! <- humor!


 
  Sorry Ed: I'm not PC literate and I don't text. I don't see your micro dot. What did you say in old fashioned english. Jim S


----------



## Toni (Aug 23, 2012)

edstreet said:


> TLDR, cool! <- humor!



???


----------



## alphageek (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh, Jim...   You have to understand the humor of some of our group.   I understand where your post is coming from - but I'm actually surprised that we haven't already seen 10 one word replies!

On the flip side - note that some (even many) of us read IAP not just from our PCs but also in little bits of time on the go on our smart phones (using ForumRunner) and not everyone can type well on those.

(But i'm pretty sure Hans answer was strictly to have a little fun. Thus the Smilie after the OK).


----------



## alphageek (Aug 23, 2012)

Toni said:


> edstreet said:
> 
> 
> > TLDR, cool! <- humor!
> ...



What does TLDR mean? - TLDR Definition - Meaning of TLDR - InternetSlang.com


----------



## edstreet (Aug 23, 2012)

Ok.

TLDR = To Long Didn't Read

The microdot is a funny I came up with for the decreasing size of the signature lines, hence the old WW2 era microdot usage.

Just trying to add some humor here and yes I do agree with what you said you.  If you look up the posts I have made I try to be more descriptive.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 23, 2012)

plantman said:


> hewunch said:
> 
> 
> > Ok :biggrin:
> ...


 
Hans was pulling your chain, Jim. Not speaking for him, but anyone who uses a CA finish regularly needs to check out his web site. His delrin bushings make it easier because CA will not adhere to it.

As for the content of the post, I understand where you are coming from. And I've no doubt been one of the "few word" contributers from time to time. I try to be helpful if I see something I can respond constructively to without simply being negative. More often than not anymore I only respond if something really catches my eye... like the castle and mote fountain pen that was posted in the last day or so. Moreover, if I see an aspect of a pen that I would do differently, unless I know it is a mistake often made by newbies (like we all once were at one point) I will often not mention it. Why? Because the turner may actually like it that way. As they say, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and just because I might not like the look of something doesn't mean I'm right.


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 23, 2012)

plantman said:


> hewunch said:
> 
> 
> > Ok :biggrin:
> ...


 
Geez! :angel:


----------



## Toni (Aug 23, 2012)

edstreet said:


> Ok.
> 
> TLDR = To Long Didn't Read
> 
> ...



Gotcha


----------



## Rick P (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm good.


----------



## plantman (Aug 23, 2012)

Toni said:


> edstreet said:
> 
> 
> > TLDR, cool! <- humor!
> ...


 
:wink::wink: Thanks toni. I thought I was the only one who didn't know PC slang. Jim S


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Aug 23, 2012)

interesting :biggrin:


----------



## ohiococonut (Aug 23, 2012)

I very seldom post for the reason Buzzz4 pointed out but I'm always lurking and learning.

And NO, I don't agree with your first post but I DO agree with your wife  WOW!


----------



## joefyffe (Aug 23, 2012)

Jim: Hans beat me to it. I was going for the o and k key until I saw his msg. Things, here, have been said lightly, but yet, constructively. I think each of us should choose our own manner of addressing other turners craftsmanship, O.K.?:question: :biggrin:


----------



## brownsfn2 (Aug 23, 2012)

I see the point of the original post and it is great to get constructive criticism in the show your pens forum but man did this thread make me laugh. Thanks.


----------



## alphageek (Aug 24, 2012)

plantman said:


> Toni said:
> 
> 
> > edstreet said:
> ...



Don't feel bad... I had to look that one up!!  

and its not even in our library article about acronyms!
http://content.penturners.org/library/general_reference/Acronyms.pdf


----------



## edstreet (Aug 24, 2012)

alphageek said:


> Don't feel bad... I had to look that one up!!
> 
> and its not even in our library article about acronyms!
> http://content.penturners.org/library/general_reference/Acronyms.pdf



You have to admit, that was a big gut buster of a laugh.


----------



## tomas (Aug 24, 2012)

A few years ago when I was  teenager (1965), I was playing guitar in a band.  We were playing in a replica saloon at a place called Little Beaver Town outside of Albuq., NM.  The crowd was just so-so and while we were playing, I was wondering how to liven the crowd up. Just then, I noticed a guy get down from the replica bar, walk across the room, and hit a guy on the other side of the room. All of a sudden, there were a bunch of fights all around the room.  And, the guy who started it all, slowly walked back across the room and sat on the replica bar to survey his handi-work. It was pretty lively after that.

Nice work, Plantman.

Tomas


----------



## LagniappeRob (Aug 24, 2012)

plantman said:


> hewunch said:
> 
> 
> > Ok :biggrin:
> ...



And who exactly are you to tell me how we need to respond? You were the hall monitor in school weren't you?


----------



## alphageek (Aug 24, 2012)

edstreet said:


> alphageek said:
> 
> 
> > Don't feel bad... I had to look that one up!!
> ...



Nope.. sorry... I work in computers.  There is way funnier TLAs out there... My favorite real world one being an AMU....  


Whats an AMU you say???   


Why its an Air Moving Unit.....


and yes, this is a real term that has been used out there by some companies - like IBM (not that should be a shock to anyone)

Yes people have made up a three letter acronym to have a different (not SHORTER like the original idea) way to say a fan!!!

And this may seem completely off topic from the original topic, but then again I doubt Jim will mind since its nice and wordy


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 24, 2012)

OMG.


----------



## Simplex (Aug 24, 2012)

Jim -

When I first read your post earlier today I didn't necessarily agree or disagree with it so I left it alone.  However, I am a little bothered by your response to hewunch.  If you want to garner support for your suggestion, taking peoples' heads off when they respond in a way you don't like is not the way to do it.  At the end of the day, I think people will respond in a way that they believe is most appropriate for the topic and/or post (and their personality).  In this case, hewunch was clearly being humorous to which you responded with a full-on attack.  If his response was such a waste of time, why did you invest time and emotion responding to it?  This is a very diverse forum with lots of different personalities: some are class-clowns, some are not.  I will give your suggestion full consideration and I think you should consider my suggestion for you: can you loosen up a little?


----------



## arioux (Aug 24, 2012)

Wrote a 10 lines answer and finally erased it because sometimes it is better to shut up.


----------



## Parson (Aug 24, 2012)

Why not use the "Like" button instead of driving up thread responses with one word cudos?


----------



## Nikitas (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice post?


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Aug 24, 2012)

WOW


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm just wondering if you have difficulty sitting down.
Cujones that big must get in the way.


there. was that enough sentences?


----------



## SteveJ (Aug 24, 2012)

TLDR - Summary at the end

Although it probably wasn't wise to strike back at the "OK" it seems to me that it came out of frustration which was boiling over to cause the OP to write in the first place.  

Now as for the idea of asking for longer posts, on the one hand it might be more instructive to have people make more detailed responses.  But then it is (I presume) also nice to have people make *any* comment.

The first two pens I posted in the "show off your pen" forum had about 150 views and a combined 3 comments.  I have no idea if the reason people didn't comment is because most thought they were horrendous and didn't want to hurt my feelings, if they were just so unspectacular as to now warrant even a one word response or what.  I have not posted another picture of a pen I have done since.  I would have preferred someone had clicked the like button, said nice, cool, sweet, ugly, bad fit, hate the wood, get a good camera - _*anything*_ would have been nice.  

TLDR summary - I believe both long and short responses are appropriate and desired.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 24, 2012)

Glad you are here. We need all sorts of opinions to make this a great place.




plantman said:


> If I misunderstood your answer disreguard the above. Jim S



You did, but since I'm a pastor and have been to Bible class, I'm sorta used to it.


----------



## StephenM (Aug 24, 2012)

LagniappeRob said:


> plantman said:
> 
> 
> > hewunch said:
> ...



Ditto


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 24, 2012)

hewunch said:


> plantman said:
> 
> 
> > If I misunderstood your answer disreguard the above. Jim S
> ...


 
ROTFL!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## greenmtnguy (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm too busy to get upset by humor. Good one Hans. Let's hope the humor never ceases here.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 24, 2012)

plantman said:


> hewunch said:
> 
> 
> > Ok :biggrin:
> ...


 I think the one word answer was "tongue in cheek".


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 24, 2012)

LagniappeRob said:


> plantman said:
> 
> 
> > hewunch said:
> ...


 He didn't tell you - he told newhunch....


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 24, 2012)

alphageek said:


> edstreet said:
> 
> 
> > alphageek said:
> ...


 Tread lightly - IBM sends me a check every month....:biggrin:


----------



## LagniappeRob (Aug 24, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> LagniappeRob said:
> 
> 
> > plantman said:
> ...



I was changing it from me/I to us/we, but only did 1/2 of it.  The point however is still valid. I don't see moderator under his name. And I personally (and I suspect others do too) take exception to the "Take your freedom of speach (sic) somewhere else" comment. No one has the right to tell others that with certain exceptions that put others in harms way such as the proverbial yelling fire in a theater case. That's clearly not the case here.


----------



## Scotty (Aug 24, 2012)

Good(1) Grief(2).


----------



## jd99 (Aug 24, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> Tread lightly - IBM sends me a check every month....:biggrin:


Hey Smitty do you still have the IBM Uniform? :biggrin:

"pin-striped suits, white button-down shirts, rep ties and wing-tipped shoes"


----------



## azamiryou (Aug 24, 2012)

plantman said:


> For instance, if someone shows their pen and the comment is "nice", do we take this as not the "best" or "not good", just nice?



By and large, someone who's unimpressed by a pen simply won't post. Why would they bother to write "nice"? If someone is critical of a pen and inclined to post, they'll almost certainly post their criticism rather than just "nice".

So for me, I take a one-word "nice" post to mean somebody liked the pen enough to go a step beyond just clicking "like" - and that's a positive thing.



> If you are going to take the time to send a reply, take a minute longer to say what you did or did not like about somebodys work or idea.... It isn't going to cost you any more to say 20 words as is to say 2!



Not true; it can take significant introspection to go from a general positive reaction to figuring out exactly what is causing the positive reaction. In fact, most of the time people who try to do this fail. They come up with something ("I like the color!") but this is not the whole story ("That's funny... this pen I don't like is the same color...")

There's a reason we have the old saw that "I don't know much about _______, but I know what I like!"

So when someone sees a pen that they like, you're asking them to think about why they like it, then find a way to put it into words. This could well change a 20-second task into a 5- to 10-minute task. That's a pretty big burden, especially on such an active forum.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 24, 2012)

plantman said:


> hewunch said:
> 
> 
> > Ok :biggrin:
> ...



Sheesh


----------



## IPD_Mr (Aug 24, 2012)

When I first read this thread yesterday, I will admit that I thought about a one word post. What can I say, I am a smarta$$.  :biggrin:

But what I did take away from this was that this is a forum, a forum is a social tool, so why not be more social.

Whether you agree or not the OP has an opinion and I give him credit for opening up and expressing it.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 24, 2012)

azamiryou said:


> Not true; it can take significant introspection to go from a general positive reaction to figuring out exactly what is causing the positive reaction. In fact, most of the time people who try to do this fail. They come up with something ("I like the color!") but this is not the whole story ("That's funny... this pen I don't like is the same color...")
> 
> There's a reason we have the old saw that "I don't know much about _______, but I know what I like!"
> 
> So when someone sees a pen that they like, you're asking them to think about why they like it, then find a way to put it into words. This could well change a 20-second task into a 5- to 10-minute task. That's a pretty big burden, especially on such an active forum.


 
Especially if you type with only 2 fingers, like me!:biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Aug 24, 2012)

Don't worry Plantman. When you've been here a while you will understand that the vast majority of members here are thick-oh's and more than one or two words is wasted on them anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## Craftdiggity (Aug 24, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> When I first read this thread yesterday, I will admit that I thought about a one word post. What can I say, I am a smarta$$.  :biggrin:
> 
> But what I did take away from this was that this is a forum, a forum is a social tool, so why not be more social.
> 
> Whether you agree or not the OP has an opinion and I give him credit for opening up and expressing it.




I actually almost agreed with you, but then I thought about the arrogance it takes to belittle the manner in which others interact in a social setting.  So, now people don't get to just be themselves?  They can't just like a piece for the sake of it?  They have to explain in greater detail _*why*_ they like it?  

It is really no different online than in real life.  Some people are more outgoing socially than others, while some are content to sit on the outskirts and just observe.  When I show my pens off to friends and family, some of them tell me exactly what they like or dislike about them, while others just say, "Nice," or "Cool," or whatever.  I never thought to tell them what lazy social jerks they were because they didn't take the time to compose a more detailed oratory about my pen.  Why?  Because I don't presume to dictate how another human being ought to respond to my work.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 24, 2012)

jd99 said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > Tread lightly - IBM sends me a check every month....:biggrin:
> ...


 LOL - do you really think that after 32 years there, I needed to be reminded what the "uniform" was??? At any rate you are only partly correct - it was dark blue suit (which could be pin-striped), white shirt and red striped tie. (later it was changed to "customary attire at the customer's place of business").

 It did not apply in factories, suit or sports jacket, dress shirt and tie (of course that applied to the janitors as well as other workers).  We used to get a big laugh out of seeing guys show up in a suit and tie carrying a brief case - go to their locker and change to their "maintenance" uniform (which. by the way, was the only actual 'uniform' provided by IBM) and do their job - then change back to the suit to go home.  They usually carried their lunch in the brief cases.

I personally never owned a dark blue suit and until I got my 6th promotion dressed pretty well as I pleased as did most of the employees at the location where I worked for the last 25 years I was there.  The last 10 years I dressed well but not in conformance with the norm....the guys who dressed in "standard business attire" were in envy that I could have so much color in my wardrobe.  They lacked imagination.

I was, however, good enough at my job that my bosses would put up with a bit more than they might have from someone else....we had a few programmers who dressed like homeless street people but they were good enough to get away with it also.


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hmmmmm


----------



## wolftat (Aug 24, 2012)

Everyone needs to relax a little bit, it's not that serious.

There is a part of the US constitution called freedom of speech, that means one word or many.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 24, 2012)

I have taken and have given. So I am a happy turner with a clear mind. However, that being said, here is one more shot: I cannot get past Dr. Stangefart's avatar with the clown barfing into the toilet. I love his work, his enthusiasm, his creativity, his passion for not using the "kit" center band and his support that he has given me. But the clown; I'd pay good money to see it removed.  :biggrin:


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Aug 24, 2012)

Heck, there hasn't been a multi-page pile on in a while...  

One word beats the heck out of no response at all, especially in SOYP. Sometimes people only have time for a short reply - or they're trying to twiddle their fingers on a blackberry, or a billion other reasons.   

As well, a few short words are a lot easier to read than a three page discourse that could have been said with much more brevity.  

Let people respond how they like - one word, one page, no words - everyone's different.


----------



## LouCee (Aug 24, 2012)

At least it wasn't a PSI rant!


----------



## hewunch (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## titan2 (Aug 24, 2012)

Boy, was someone's panties in a bunch or what???

IMHO a post in all *BOLD* letters is the same as using all *CAP*S..........No body likes to be *YELLED* at!

Get'em unbunched, loosen the belt, kick your feet up and chill!!!  You'll live longer & be happier!!!


Barney


----------



## bitshird (Aug 24, 2012)

When some one asks for comments and or critique, I try my best to give an honest opinion, if I see an over or under turned nib, finial, or centerband I say so, if the finish looks wonky I also will pop up. But please understand there are a few Pen Craftsmen, that trying to critique them would be like trying to argue Physics with Steven Hawking.
Their work is constantly above reproach or criticizing, so what else can we say other than Nice, or great color, or your threads are awesome. Also some folks don't take kindly to even mild criticism, so you kind of have to know the poster and what they are capable of, and it takes some time, to learn who these folks are, or risk ever seeing their work again, and that would be a loss to them, (honest critiquing) and us fro watching them develop and get to the caliber of lets say Texindurango, Wizard, Timebandit, and about 10 or 15 more that come to mind.


----------



## plantman (Aug 24, 2012)

hewunch said:


> Glad you are here. We need all sorts of opinions to make this a great place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry if I offended you in any way!! I was a little quick on the trigger, and it was late at night. No excuse!! But the point being, unless I personaly know you, or are talking to you face to face, I have no idea in what context you are answering me. I seem to have started a firestorm by just asking for more feedback on peoples projects. That is the way we learn and grow. I have no problem with someone putting their website in their thread, or quoting scriptures!! Keep spreading the word in both your believes and craft. Funny, I think that is one in the same.  Jim S


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 24, 2012)

plantman said:


> hewunch said:
> 
> 
> > Ok :biggrin:
> ...




Jim, "OK" is a response with a little bit of "sarcasm" to your post. No harm intended here. I personally like my comments to be "brief" and I just want to say that I enjoy the work that is being presented wothout going into a long winded explanation. "nice" is just that, "nice work" and is offered as encoragement.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 24, 2012)

titan2 said:


> Boy, was someone's panties in a bunch or what???
> 
> IMHO a post in all *BOLD* letters is the same as using all *CAP*S..........No body likes to be *YELLED* at!
> 
> ...


*You spent too much time in chat rooms - I send all my emails in bold.  Why?  Because, like me, many of the folks I email are getting along in years and bold is easier to read.*


----------



## CSue (Aug 24, 2012)

azamiryou said:


> So when someone sees a pen that they like, you're asking them to think about why they like it, then find a way to put it into words. This could well change a 20-second task into a 5- to 10-minute task. That's a pretty big burden, especially on such an active forum.



Now, Plantman, I understand completely why you considered the thought based on observations that have begun to irk you - and why you took the time and effort to "spell it out".  You have quite a valuable point - that should be considered especially when people newer to this site are posting their pens - and for those who make a point of saying "comments & criticisms welcome" (c&c welcome.)

But there are those on this site like me.  I honestly do want to contribute and participate.  But I have a brain problem (seriously) and when I have to take time to write out an explanation of all the what's, why's and such of a simple word like "nice", it is quite an ordeal!

When I read your initial post here, and your response to "ok" fired off quickly after, I realized this whole issue has really been eating at you.  All these people with all this knowledge and experience and - like the one person who already said they haven't posted their work since the poor response . . . We should take the extra step and say more.  And you have every right to feel that way.  And we have an obligation, if we take the time to read all this thread, to keep these matters in the back of our minds and maybe be more aware of when taking the time to punch "Like" or say a word or go into detailed comment is most important.

However, you need to be aware of the fact that there are a bunch of people here who've been carrying on for many years and have come to see everyone here as familiar as friends - and that this does lead to more lighthearted interjections.  

From the newest, "I've never turned a pen before" to those most of us look to as experts in one way or another, we all respond in different ways.  And the most important thing I've culled from all these pages of interaction in response to you first post here, is that it really is not just helpful but important in some way to respond to those works others here post for critique.  And you need to realize, we are all different in our abilities, capabilities and time to respond.  

When I say "Nice" I mean I don't just want to check the "Like" box but I don't have the words or thought process to go into more detail.

And now that I've used more words here than I have all year, :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## Joe S. (Aug 24, 2012)

Jgrden said:


> I have taken and have given. So I am a happy turner with a clear mind. However, that being said, here is one more shot: I cannot get past Dr. Stangefart's avatar with the clown barfing into the toilet. I love his work, his enthusiasm, his creativity, his passion for not using the "kit" center band and his support that he has given me. But the clown; I'd pay good money to see it removed.  :biggrin:



I have a habit of picturing someone by their avatar. And I have been halfway surprised by pictures of people when it's not a clown, Einstien, or a goonie with a machine gun!

Then again, you all see me as a carbide cutter...


----------



## Haynie (Aug 24, 2012)

This is my opinion.  Unless you shoot a high res zoomable 360 degree pano video of your pen and by some quirk of fate the size limit restriction on this site lets you post it, and I am also looking at the high res zoomable 360 degree pano on a high res color corrected monitor that is synced with your highres color corrected monitor, I am not going to be able to tell you anything about a pen's fit and finish that is certain.  I guess you could post a link to a site that has a close up shot of every part of your pen and I could look at that but still unless I am looking at things with a high quality monitor I might mistake pixel noise for poor fit and finish.  

This is what happened a few months ago.  A fine custom (kitless) pen was posted. Another custom (kitless) pen maker made comments on the pens fit and finish that offended the maker.  I am as convinced now as I was then that the commenter was viewing noise that distorted the image and made it look like the parts did not fit perfectly.  When it comes to fit and finish, unless there are glaring issues we cannot see them.  Especially on a small device like a smart phone.

Sometimes a pen is not worthy of more than a one word response.  If you want more of a response ask specific questions about your pen and responders will answer them.  If you post "what do you think of my new pen?" you are going to get one word responses.  Now if you said, "I finished this pen it seems fine to me but I was not too sure about the shape, what do you think?", you would get responses directed at the shape.  You get what you ask for.

As a side note typing your entire post in large bold print only serves to make you appear to be lecturing.  Rubs some folks the wrong way.


----------



## Haynie (Aug 24, 2012)

Joe S. said:


> Jgrden said:
> 
> 
> > I have taken and have given. So I am a happy turner with a clear mind. However, that being said, here is one more shot: I cannot get past Dr. Stangefart's avatar with the clown barfing into the toilet. I love his work, his enthusiasm, his creativity, his passion for not using the "kit" center band and his support that he has given me. But the clown; I'd pay good money to see it removed.  :biggrin:
> ...



What about WiseT's farting alien?  I get a kick out of that one.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 24, 2012)

skiprat said:


> Don't worry Plantman. When you've been here a while you will understand that the vast majority of members here are thick-oh's and more than one or two words is wasted on them anyway. :biggrin:



yuh


----------



## louisbry (Aug 24, 2012)

Noted!


----------



## wouldentu2? (Aug 24, 2012)

When you see that hot woman do you say "nice" or do you go into a 2 page reason she is good looking


----------



## Rick P (Aug 24, 2012)

Csue hit on something many here know about me. I am severely dyslexic and any post I write takes a fair amount of effort. ma'I reven eruhs wich og ot yaw........look closely you'll get it! And yes the order of the last 4 is way off.


Hayne is spot on as well I have even fixed pics for new members that didn't look like the same pen when they were lightened up and getting an ACCURATE representation of my own work is still a major frustration! I have a rather extensive photography back ground it must be even more difficult for new members and those who just dont like cameras. Heck learning the abbreviations and my way around the computer has been a challenge in and of it's self!

PS Remember that a lot of us are hangin out for coffee like we have every morning for some time now.....and guys AT LEAST HE ISN"T DEMANDING PHOTOS OF US THINKING!!!!!!!! (here is a good example Plantman you wont get that, long time members will!)


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 24, 2012)

wouldentu2? said:


> When you see that hot woman do you say "nice" or do you go into a 2 page reason she is good looking


 
So you seen Charlies pen too?


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 24, 2012)

wouldentu2? said:


> When you see that hot woman do you say "nice" or do you go into a 2 page reason she is good looking


 
Neither if SWMBO is around! I'd like to live through the night!


----------



## Haynie (Aug 24, 2012)

D.Oliver said:


> wouldentu2? said:
> 
> 
> > When you see that hot woman do you say "nice" or do you go into a 2 page reason she is good looking
> ...




This is a family site, leave charlie's pen out of it.


----------



## plantman (Aug 24, 2012)

tomas said:


> A few years ago when I was teenager (1965), I was playing guitar in a band. We were playing in a replica saloon at a place called Little Beaver Town outside of Albuq., NM. The crowd was just so-so and while we were playing, I was wondering how to liven the crowd up. Just then, I noticed a guy get down from the replica bar, walk across the room, and hit a guy on the other side of the room. All of a sudden, there were a bunch of fights all around the room. And, the guy who started it all, slowly walked back across the room and sat on the replica bar to survey his handi-work. It was pretty lively after that.
> 
> Nice work, Plantman.
> 
> Tomas


 
 Tomas: Sometimes you have to stir up the bees if you want to get at the honey, although this was far from my intension. I just would like to see a little more feedback for some of the newer members on the site so that they may improve their knowledge and craftsmanship. I can't see where anyone would have a problem with that. Jim S


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Aug 24, 2012)

All kidding aside I do see your point. It's not just the new turners that can benefit from feedback.


----------



## plantman (Aug 24, 2012)

LagniappeRob said:


> plantman said:
> 
> 
> > hewunch said:
> ...


 
 No, I was not the hall monitor, and I did not tell you to do anything!! I mearly suggested that some members of this group that have the greater experence and knowledge might give just a little more help to those that ask for it. This only make the group stronger. I can't see where anyone would not agree with this idea, or that a more educated and knowledgeable group is not a better group? Now, when you answer me in two sentences, I understand where you are comming from !!  Jim S


----------



## LagniappeRob (Aug 24, 2012)

plantman said:


> ...
> I can't see where anyone would have a problem with that. Jim S



I don't think anyone would. I didn't. I did, however, have a problem with being told to forget my right to freedom of speech, follow your "rule" or leave comment, as well as the overall "feel" of the posts. I have the right to post as I please within the acceptable limits established by the people who run this site. You have the right to read them or not. You do NOT have the right to tell me, or anyone else, how they should post.


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## plantman (Aug 24, 2012)

azamiryou said:


> plantman said:
> 
> 
> > For instance, if someone shows their pen and the comment is "nice", do we take this as not the "best" or "not good", just nice?
> ...


 :biggrin::biggrin: I think you went a little deep on my word "nice", it was just an example, and had no real meaning. However I did get more than a one word answer out of you!! THAT was the whole purpose of the thread in the first place. 
 Thank you for your time and input. Jim S


----------



## hewunch (Aug 24, 2012)

plantman said:


> Sorry if I offended you in any way!! ...


 "if?"

Help me understand Jim, how was I supposed to take these statements?



plantman said:


> hewunch said:
> 
> 
> > Ok :biggrin:
> ...



Because they look to me like you are attacking not only my calling but my business and my rights. All because why? Oh, that's right, I said "OK". And if I hadn't done it, I promise you, at least 5 other people would have. Some of whom may not be as thick skinned as I am.



plantman said:


> I just would like to see a little more feedback for some of the newer members on the site so that they may improve their knowledge and craftsmanship. I can't see where anyone would have a problem with that. Jim S



Nor can I. I have no issue with that in the least.



plantman said:


> ...and I did not tell you to do anything!!



Nope, you told me to take my freedom of "speach" elsewhere.



plantman said:


> ...I mearly suggested that some members of this group that have the greater experence and knowledge might give just a little more help to those that ask for it.



If that was a suggestion, I would love to see what a demand is like.

Jim,
Now for the longer answer you would like. If I had this concern, I would have phrased it more like this.
"I know there are folks who have been here much longer than me who want to see folks get better at what they do. What do you folks think about trying to give, especially our newer turners, a little more along the lines of helpful hints. Such as, "I really like ____", or "perhaps you could give a little more attention to ____." 

My answer would have probably been the same, but I would have thought about shorter comments to those who had been members for less than a year. As it stands, I think the best we can hope for now is that you think twice about the tone of your post and tearing the head off a fellow member here.


----------



## edstreet (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## plantman (Aug 24, 2012)

Craftdiggity said:


> IPD_Mr said:
> 
> 
> > When I first read this thread yesterday, I will admit that I thought about a one word post. What can I say, I am a smarta$$. :biggrin:
> ...


 
 Funny I don't remember being arrogant or belittleing anyone on this site. And I don't know what your friends are like, but I don't recall calling anybody a social lazy jerk that I can remember. The reason your friends don't comment to much on your pens, is because they probably don't know what it takes to make one. I also did not dictate how you should respond!! Only suggested that some more experenced turners could point some of the newer people in the right direction. It's a new concept called progress. Thank you for your more than one word comment, but please keep your facts straight when you do so. Jim S


----------



## alphageek (Aug 24, 2012)

Ok.... Let's all take a deep breath... If this continues as a back and forth battle, the mods will have to close this down.


----------



## plantman (Aug 24, 2012)

GaryMGg said:


>


 
:wink::wink: Gary: I am beginning to see what you are getting at!! I'll give this one up.  I have the last 30 pens done for the Service Pens. Will get them in the mail this week end. lJIm S


----------



## Craftdiggity (Aug 24, 2012)

plantman said:


> Craftdiggity said:
> 
> 
> > IPD_Mr said:
> ...



Have a nice day, Jim.  I am not going to bother responding further if you genuinely can't see my original point.  I think all that needs to be said regarding your ridiculous OP has been said and you have changed little or nothing except people's opinion of you.


----------



## plantman (Aug 24, 2012)

titan2 said:


> Boy, was someone's panties in a bunch or what???
> 
> IMHO a post in all *BOLD* letters is the same as using all *CAP*S..........No body likes to be *YELLED* at!
> 
> ...


 
:wink::wink: Barny: I used that type because it's easer for us old farts to read. I did not yell at anyboby, only made a suggestion. I thought it would help out some of our members. I'm as happy as a lark. It seems I have gotten people to at least express their opions in more than one word. Jim S


----------



## plantman (Aug 24, 2012)

CSue said:


> azamiryou said:
> 
> 
> > So when someone sees a pen that they like, you're asking them to think about why they like it, then find a way to put it into words. This could well change a 20-second task into a 5- to 10-minute task. That's a pretty big burden, especially on such an active forum.
> ...


 
 Cathy: Very well stated!!! Thank you for your time and effort!!!! Jim S


----------



## gimpy (Aug 24, 2012)

OKAY THEN !!

2 words


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice post! Lol

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## plantman (Aug 24, 2012)

Craftdiggity said:


> plantman said:
> 
> 
> > Craftdiggity said:
> ...


 High chris: I am having a great day, thank you. You have no point, you make up things I did not say or imlpy, and you think that helping out your fellow turners is "ridiculous". I am not running for a popularty contest or opinion poll, not trying to chang anything, only trying to help out others if I can. I guess that about sums it up. And a happy day to you also. Jim S


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 24, 2012)

LagniappeRob said:


> plantman said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


 Which, of course, is a limit on your "freedom of speech".  Isn't it?


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 24, 2012)

plantman said:


> GaryMGg said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
Gary, you know I'm an admirerer of you - but if you're tired of it just don't read it.  I've been getting a liot of smiles here on this one --- and I do need something to smile about right now.


----------



## Craftdiggity (Aug 24, 2012)

plantman said:


> Craftdiggity said:
> 
> 
> > plantman said:
> ...



Huh?  This reads like a man wandering aimlessly in the desert in search of a cogent thought.  

I don't think that helping fellow turners is ridiculous, just your OP...and pretty much everything you've typed in this thread since.  If you think your OP was not critical of some the members of this forum, you are delusional.  You also are not helping anyone, only setting yourself up as the guy who gets to pass judgment on the way in which the rest of us interact.  You are offensive to some.  That much had been established even before I jumped into the conversation, but you obviously could care less about that, so I guess keep it up.  

Peace & Blessins,

Chris


----------



## 1dweeb (Aug 24, 2012)

okay, nice thread.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Aug 24, 2012)

Ok, since nothing of import is being discussed beyond character analysis, and since we're not in an English class, I think this thread has about run its course.  

Andrew 
assistant moderator


----------



## edstreet (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Wood Butcher (Aug 24, 2012)

May I suggest Metamucil !


----------



## tbroye (Aug 25, 2012)

Yuuuup!  From Dave on Storage Wars.


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 25, 2012)

My answer is to not make any comments so I am not being dictated to. Then I guess that I will be ordered to make a comment next time. No Thanks. It may have run it's course so now are there going to be more rules about how we express ourselves to HIS satisfaction?


----------



## MesquiteMan (Aug 25, 2012)

I guess some of you either can not read or are not aware that Alphageek and MaxwellSmart are assistant moderators here.  Alphageek requested nicely that this stop and a couple of you did not seem to care about what he said.  Contrary to the original poster, when a moderator requests something be done, that is the same as the owner of this establishment requesting it and needs to be complied with. Thank you

Curtis O Seebeck
IAP Head Moderator


----------

